# Smok Koopor Plus 200w - USB port function



## waja09 (15/12/15)

Hi guys,

I know this might be a really dumb question but I thought this would be the perfect place to ask.

So I bought myself a Smok Koopor Plus 200w mod, I wanted to know. Should this device be able to charge via USB and if not what is the USB port for? 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ezekiel (15/12/15)

As far as I know, it can't. The X-cube2/mini is the same. The USB port is for firmware upgrades...

Do you have an external charger?

Unfortunately, most online vendors are extremely unclear about this fact... and the general blurb for the Koopor is also quite unclear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/12/15)

It is for firmware upgrades.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JW Flynn (15/12/15)

firmware upgrades only, please make sure you read the small text that is written below the usb port, it says, no charging, only firmware upgrades...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (15/12/15)

It is definitely for firmware only. Regardless though, it is not advised to internally charge any (compatible) dual battery mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## waja09 (15/12/15)

Thanks guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bartart (15/12/15)

There is as yet no firmware to upgrade too. The mod is pretty good though I'm loving mine with the dripper and sub ohm tanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaporbud77 (16/12/15)

Can you actually upgrade the Koopor Plus or is it like the Mini where you need to have special hardware?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## waja09 (16/12/15)

Bartart said:


> There is as yet no firmware to upgrade too. The mod is pretty good though I'm loving mine with the dripper and sub ohm tanks


@Bartart, this Mod is awesome hey. Loving it. Hope it does allow software upgrades Automatically unlike the Mini... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waja09 (16/12/15)

vaporbud77 said:


> Can you actually upgrade the Koopor Plus or is it like the Mini where you need to have special hardware?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


@vaporbud77, I honestly don't know buddy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (17/12/15)

Cespian said:


> It is definitely for firmware only. Regardless though, it is not advised to internally charge any (compatible) dual battery mod.


We came to the conclusion that internal charging is fine even for a tri-battery mod like the Rolo. I can find the thread if you like and link it here.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/12/15)

vaporbud77 said:


> Can you actually upgrade the Koopor Plus or is it like the Mini where you need to have special hardware?


The Koopor Plus does allow firmware upgrades via USB, but no charging via USB unfortunately. The PDF Version of the User Manual is linked at the bottom of this page on their website, or the direct link to it is http://www.koopor.com/files/User-Manual/KOOPOR-Plus-User-Manual.pdf.

Page 5 has this piece as part of the diagram:


If I'm not mistaken, someone mentioned recently that there is an update available. Maybe one of the existing owners can confirm - @waja09 ?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## vaporbud77 (18/12/15)

I know it's the same as the Mini, but I bought my Mini under the impression that it would be like an Evic Mini where you just plug it into the computer and upgrade, done and dusted.

With my Koopor Mini, they say you need some hardware to upgrade, this hardware is used to programme microprocessors. My question is, did Koopor release the Plus with the same downfall as the Mini?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bartart (18/12/15)

As far as I can see on the website it's only the mini that has an up grade and yes you do need to have additional, hardware for the mini if you want to do offline upgrades otherwise you can just run the software

http://www.koopor.com/news/koopor-firmware-upgrading-guide.shtml


----------



## vaporbud77 (19/12/15)

From what I see, it looks like you require hardware either way, offline and with the software they both require the Nulink Programmer

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------

